# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  الهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 بدأ رسميا بتلقي تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo

## mohamed73

وردت  اليوم تقارير متعددة من مجموعة من المستخدمين تفيد بأن تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الرسمي والنهائي بدأ بشق طريقه إلى هواتف Xiaomi Mi A1.  حاليا يقال بأن هذا التحديث متوفر في الهند، ولكنه من المفترض أن يصل  للمزيد من المناطق في قادم الأيام والأسابيع. جدير بالذكر أنه تم أيضا تأكيد صدور تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo بشكل رسمي  للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 من قبل فرع شركة Xiaomi في الهند في حسابه الرسمي على  شبكة تويتر. التحديث يبلغ حجمه أكثر من 1GB، وكما يمكنك أن تتوقع فهو يجلب  معه كافة الميزات الجديدة التي وضعتها شركة جوجل في نظام الأندرويد Oreo  كما أنه يجلب معه أيضا الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر ديسمبر، ولكن لا يزال من غير  الواضح ما إذا كان هذا التحديث يقوم بتفعيل خاصية الشحن السريع في الهاتف  علما أن هذه الميزة كانت جزءًا من النسخة التجريبية من هذا التحديث. هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “.وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

